# Firefox ESR, the release version of Firefox



## Deleted member 70435 (Jun 11, 2022)

what's going on with Firefox, I can't install it. in the release version, I just compiled rust, I was having problems, regarding ports with Firefox 101. and now I went to install the release as a package, and I can't find it in the repository. do not know if a problem with me.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 11, 2022)

Hello,

Firefox have failed to build in the last quarterly build.

You can safely wait a week and see if the package is back, or switch to latest repository and pull from there.

You can read more about that here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Ports/QuarterlyBranch

BTW, just pulling the package from the latest and continuing to use quarterly is not recommended. It could cause to an library version mismatch.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 15, 2022)

Vadim Alexandrov said:


> firefox-esr …



<https://www.freshports.org/www/firefox-esr/#packages>



Vadim Alexandrov said:


> … Firefox 101. …



<https://www.freshports.org/www/firefox/#packages>


----------

